# Keeping Mashed Potatoes Warm



## letscook (Nov 8, 2006)

Made Dinner - Which included Mashed Potatoes. Supper had to be delayed for about 20 min and thinking how to keep things warm. I placed the bowl of potatoes over a pan of hot water (double boiler) it worked great and they didn't dry out. Just make sure you have them in a bowl that can go on the stove. I had a pyrex bowl that i was whippping them up in and it fit just right in my sauce pan . I filled it half way w water and them put foil over the top.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 8, 2006)

I butter a piece of parchment, press it down onto the taters, and stick the whole pot in a warm oven.  Usually I only make enough for the amount I'm serving, but if there is extra and I have the oven going I do as above.


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 8, 2006)

On family get togethers we put the mashed into a crockpot set on low -  then you can leave them in and serve right from the pot ....works great!!!


----------



## Constance (Nov 8, 2006)

I always mash my potatoes in the same pan they were cooked in, then set the covered pan on the back of the stove while I make the gravy.
We generally eat buffet style, and the warm foods are set out on the stove-top and surrounding counter space, so things stay fairly warm just from the heat left in the stove.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 8, 2006)

letscook said:
			
		

> Made Dinner - Which included Mashed Potatoes. Supper had to be delayed for about 20 min and thinking how to keep things warm. I placed the bowl of potatoes over a pan of hot water (double boiler) it worked great and they didn't dry out. Just make sure you have them in a bowl that can go on the stove. I had a pyrex bowl that i was whippping them up in and it fit just right in my sauce pan . I filled it half way w water and them put foil over the top.


 
I do this too.....saw someone do it on t.v. and thought it was a wonderful idea and it works beautifully.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 8, 2006)

If you've already got the oven on, you could bob them in a dish, ruffle up the surface or even sprinkle with cheese and brown them a bit on top, à la cottage pie.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 8, 2006)

yup improv a double boiler
or a warm oven covered pot


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 8, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I always mash my potatoes in the same pan they were cooked in, then set the covered pan on the back of the stove while I make the gravy.
> We generally eat buffet style, and the warm foods are set out on the stove-top and surrounding counter space, so things stay fairly warm just from the heat left in the stove.


 I do the same, or in warm oven!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 8, 2006)

I also mash them in the pan the taters were cooked in, then cover the pan & keep it on a low burner.  Haven't had a burn or scorch yet, although I do mash mine with a lot of butter, so perhaps all that extra fat helps - lol!!!!


----------

